
Ask HN: What do you think about the future Social Networks? - thescribbblr
I predict that future social networks will focus mainly on private connection with strong focus on privacy. Also, VR and AR will play a big role. Secondly, the AI will dominate and by time the superior AIs can moderate content better than Human beings.<p>What are your thoughts?
======
devnonymous
My thoughts : Social networks as we understand it today will no longer exist.
There would be cyclical phases of fragmentation into specialised services and
localised networks with attempts to bridge them via a common ^standard^ but of
course that won't work, because history.

The role of the web itself as the platform where social networks live would
diminish further than it already has. Of course everything would still be
connected and online on the Internet, but the web won't be the primary home
for these networks. I am doubtful about AR and VR playing a big role. These
technologies still are waiting for thier iPhone moment to occur. When it does,
I doubt it would be related to social networks.

~~~
thescribbblr
Does AI will eat jobs?

~~~
devnonymous
AI is such a nonsensical word these days. Will automation eat jobs? Most
certainly. Will automation based on machine learning become good enough to
entirely replace humans? That's hard to predict. Depends on the data. I'd lean
towards no it won't. The thing about AI is, it's not the algorithms that make
it intelligent, it is the data. Data that might help machines replace human
effort is also data that can be abused. Unfortunately abuse of data is
currently more profitable than use. So it all depends on how certain humans
(politicians and corporations) evolve.

